# CPU-Z ROG Edition v1.57.1



## Flava0ne (Feb 2, 2011)

CPUID & Asus recently joined together and released v1.57.1 of CPU-Z as an ROG (Republic Of Gamers) Edition. IMO, I didn't really like the dark red theme of the utility. So I created a dark blue version. 







You can download it from here if you like it better than the normal version.


----------



## mlee49 (Feb 2, 2011)

Meh, Evga has Eleet which is pratically CPUZ


----------



## scaminatrix (Feb 2, 2011)

ROG Owners, want Rog CPU-Z?

EDIT: If you don't like Rapidshare/mediafire; you can download it here:
http://www.cpuid.com/news/40-rog_cpu_z.html


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Feb 2, 2011)

SORRY - but i fail to see what the point of Asus's and CPU-Z's collaboration if all they did was change the colour of the GUI????

And you made your own one yourself - Hardly a difficult job that needs Asus and CPUZ to join forces to release a 'special' ROG version.

and secondly. why make a new skin for something thats only going to be up on your desktop for 5-10seconds (to check your overclocks) anyway? and if you are bitching around the old grey scheme that your only gonna see for 10 seconds at a time then maybe PC tweaking aint for you. 

this is just a re-skin. i fail to see what all the song and dance is about. unless Asus have pressganged CPUZ into adding overclocking features to CPUZ and then deicded they loved it so much they wanted to buy out CPUZ completely in a hostile all or nothing take over bid.


----------



## Flava0ne (Feb 2, 2011)

I never meant for anyone to jump up in joy for this ROG CPU-Z. I personally didn't really like the dark red skin, so I decided to make my own. I never said anything about this being the shizznit or anything of that sort, I just wanted to share what I did for the people who like me, might like it.

EDIT: I for one, don't own any Asus components at all and don't plan on anytime soon. So this version of CPU-Z is totally useless to me.


----------

